

$123,000,000,000,000* - sailormoon
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/01/04/123000000000000?page=full

======
dkersten
That seems to conflict with this: [http://mpettis.com/2010/02/never-short-a-
country-with-2-tril...](http://mpettis.com/2010/02/never-short-a-country-
with-2-trillion-in-reserves/)

